# Best place to buy tanks



## Raedmar (Nov 10, 2009)

I recently set up a freshwater tank for my son's school and I loved it!  

Anyway the place I bought the tank from was a great deal but they have nothing in the size and shape I want for my second tank. (for the lab at work). It has to fit between 2 posts and I want it rectangular so it can be viewed from both sides and still look good. Probably looking at something like a 34" x 18" x 18".

I have been looking online and the prices seem way out there. Is there somewhere online that does good deals for a good product?

The first tank I set up was a 50 gallon glass tank. I am looking at glass again as it seems like a "pure" material compared to acrylic. What do people think? Glass better than acrylic?

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I love acrylics accept when you have to move them in hot weather.


Best place is check craigslist you might find one there. other then that just go measure at petstores.


----------



## Raedmar (Nov 10, 2009)

Funnily enough I was on Craigslist when I read this reply.

Petstores seem such a rip. I was hoping someone might know some retailer who specifically deals in tanks that has good prices...................


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

It's hard to get a good deal on a tank, in my opinion glass iis better and easy to keep clean.


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

CraigsList - that's where I just got my 180gallon.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

Craigslist and Ebay or a classified ad are going to be your best bet if you are looking for a "deal". It seems most retailers are close in price whether it is a chain store or an online retailer. A lot of people will get rid of a tank for dirt cheap, you just have to be patient, shop around, and be willing to drive a little ways to pick one up.


----------

